
Skype's End-To-End Encryption Goes Live - benryon
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/skypes-end-to-end-encryption-goes-live/
======
mhkool
End-to-end encryption was already in Skype before Microsoft bought it. They
removed it and now it comes back as an optional feature. What do you think was
the reason that they removed it?

------
kerng
About time...

Have never read up on details of Open Whisper, but how are the keys exchanged?
I assume its TOFU (trust on first use), or is exachnge happening out of band?

------
mtgx
It's optional, unfortunately.

